# best filteration for a 240 gallon ? sump or filters ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

whats the best filteration system i should put in a 240 gal ? i want to keep it simple and plan yet i want clear water all times . whats best ?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

a wet/dry setup is ideal


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> a wet/dry setup is ideal


I agree with this statment


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

okay whats wet dry ?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

its a sump that goes under the tank. is your tank drilled? if not you can drill it or buy hangon overflow boxes. how many fish are going in it? cause the bioload of the tank depends on the turnover you will need.

do some research on wet/dry sumps. theres tons of info on this site and on the net. you can make your own sump for cheap but the pump is the biggest cost. hangon overflow boxes are expensive. you can get a glass drill bit on ebay for under $20. i drilled 3 holes in my 135g, its not that hard.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

jmax611 said:


> its a sump that goes under the tank. is your tank drilled? if not you can drill it or buy hangon overflow boxes. how many fish are going in it? cause the bioload of the tank depends on the turnover you will need.
> 
> do some research on wet/dry sumps. theres tons of info on this site and on the net. you can make your own sump for cheap but the pump is the biggest cost. hangon overflow boxes are expensive. you can get a glass drill bit on ebay for under $20. i drilled 3 holes in my 135g, its not that hard.


great pics what kinda piranha is that ? and are those plants live ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i agree with the suggestion of the wet/dry... imo, it's the most effective way of filtering a large tank. if, for some reason, you would rather stick to a canister filter, the eheim 2262 is just plain badass and would work great on a large pygo tank...

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...filterwvalveset

i'm actually surprised more people don't have these on their larger tanks after seeing how popular the fx5 is.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

is because the FX5 is cheaper


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

so your saying that a sump is not good enough to filter a 230 gallon tank? I ask this because i am supposed to be getting a 230 gallon tank next week sometime and it comes with a 3"x1.5"x1.5" sump, it has an enheim pump but i dont know what the flow rate is, I was hoping not to have to buy another filter for it, do you think i will have to ?...... Thanks for any advice.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

A wet-dry is the best for any size tank..............jmo


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

jamesw said:


> so your saying that a sump is not good enough to filter a 230 gallon tank? I ask this because i am supposed to be getting a 230 gallon tank next week sometime and it comes with a 3"x1.5"x1.5" sump, it has an enheim pump but i dont know what the flow rate is, I was hoping not to have to buy another filter for it, do you think i will have to ?...... Thanks for any advice.


is it just a plain sump or is it a wet/dry? if it's a wet/dry you should be good to go, if it's just a sump, you can turn it into a wet/dry for a few bucks.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> so your saying that a sump is not good enough to filter a 230 gallon tank? I ask this because i am supposed to be getting a 230 gallon tank next week sometime and it comes with a 3"x1.5"x1.5" sump, it has an enheim pump but i dont know what the flow rate is, I was hoping not to have to buy another filter for it, do you think i will have to ?...... Thanks for any advice.


is it just a plain sump or is it a wet/dry? if it's a wet/dry you should be good to go, if it's just a sump, you can turn it into a wet/dry for a few bucks.
[/quote]

At the moment its a sump, can you convert it? Any advice on how to do this would be great!....... Btw i have no ideas about sumps or wet/drys, never used them.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

converting it would be easy, just depends on what the sump looks like now... do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> converting it would be easy, just depends on what the sump looks like now... do you have any pictures of it?


Yep, heres a pic...


----------

